# 2hr. firewall installation standard requirements?



## dmrmando (Mar 4, 2010)

What is the proper way of installing two layers of 5/8" drywall? verlap required between first and second layer? :lenght of screws? : does each layer need to start and finish at a stud? : ect... any and all information will be helpful. This job is in Southern California. Thanks for the help. (more questions) When you stagger the the second layer what is the required overlap distance, and does the stagger of the second layer need to begin and end at a stud? What is the required spacing of the screws? Thanks again for the help


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Fire-tape first layer, then stagger the second layer of drywall. Not on the same spot.


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

on metal stud use 1 5/8" screw. on wood stud use 2" screw.


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

oh no JOE !!! we've just been duped by a HO


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

yep you got that right. 

FOR FURTHER INFORMATION ON THIS TOPIC, I CAN OFFER YOU CONSULATION FEES AT $15.00 - PAY PALED TO ME, AND I WILL LET YOU KNOW ALL THE ANSWERS YOU NEED.


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

$15.00 ?????? say it aint so Joe....
TRY MORE LIKE $ 150.00 ..


----------



## dmrmando (Mar 4, 2010)

Hey guys and Gals, from dmrmando to all of you pros, I am not an "HO", assuming that it means HOME OWNER, but if it means something jucier!!!!, maybe I shouldn't ask. I have been retired from the contracting industry for some time, and that is why I though it be best to reach out to the Pros, just like I would have in the past. Most of my commercial drywall contractors have either died, or are no where to be found, can you blame them!!! My questions regarding the proper way of installing a two hour firewall that seperates my condo unit from my neighbor's unit is important to me that it gets done correctly. The drywall intaller did not terminate one of the face sheet layers on a stud, nor did he provide any blocking behend that perimiter of that face sheet for nailing or screwing. So my question is does the second layer of 5/8" drywall need to start and terminate on a framing member for nailing, or screwing,and what is the required overlap of the second sheet of drywall? Is the minimum overlap requirement to the next framimg stud, or is more of an overlap required? Thanks for the help


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Depends, he can use laminators and start where ever he wants.


----------



## dmrmando (Mar 4, 2010)

*2hr. firewall installation*

Thank you Joepro for your answere. Can you describe and explain the use of a "Laminator".


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

dmrmando said:


> Thank you Joepro for your answere. Can you describe and explain the use of a "Laminator".


laminating screw. rock to rock.


----------

